# Unknown Soldier from WWII, Camera Film Discovered and Developed - See Some of the Pictures!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2015)

Read the story and see some of the photos here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/rescued-photo-film-project-world-war-2-soldier-levi-bettweiser/


----------



## jujube (Jan 21, 2015)

My mother's late boyfriend was a pilot, shot down over Greece during WWII.  He was passed from one partisan group to another until he joined one group that had several Allied military they were smuggling to the coast.  When he went down, he had two rolls of fresh film in his pocket, but no camera.  Luckily, there was a French pilot, who had a camera but no film.  They made a deal; use of the camera in exchange for one roll of film.  I used to love to look at the pictures he took on his journey across Greece to the sea, where they were put on a ship and taken to North Africa to be handed over to the Allied troups.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

What a great story!  Thanks SB!  Great video!


----------

